# Attach mirror to wood



## jdnordstrom2 (Nov 12, 2012)

I make jewelry boxes for my nieces that have a small mirror attached to the inside of the top. I have used two sided tape. This does not always hold. Any suggestions for a better adhesion.


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

Whatever you stick to the back of the mirror is really only holding on to the paint protecting the silvering of the mirror. In addition, over time you run the risk of chemical reaction between the adhesive and the paint and silvering, which would become visible from the face of the mirror. Because it's a lid of a box, it will be opened and shut regularly - all of which will shock the mirror free from any adhesive over time. To really solve this thoroughly, consider redesigning your lids so that some sort of framing or even metal corners will hold the mirror mechanically, or else drill the mirror if you can and put screws and nylon washers in it, like a bathroom mirror. 

jc


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

John is correct about the silicone (and probably other adhesives) showing through. I used a silicone made for gluing mirrors and it is showing through after about 15 or so years. I only used the silicone in a serpentine bead, if you put it in a solid layer behind it it might not matter. There are clips made for holding glass and mirrors and they are fairly cheap. But I think the nicest looking solution would be to hold them in with a wooden frame.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Epoxy is supposed to work well. But I go along with John and Charles on this.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jdnordstrom2 said:


> I make jewelry boxes for my nieces that have a small mirror attached to the inside of the top. I have used two sided tape. This does not always hold. Any suggestions for a better adhesion.


This pdf shows how I mount a mirror in the lid of jewellery boxes.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

You do some really nice work Harry.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you kind sir!


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

very nice looking jewelry box , i see you used weld-wood glue, i use that sometime's very good dry's fast, i guess that glue was orignal use for landow car top's ?? that is what i was told ,, any way good pdf also thanks del


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It really is a great glue Del., a lap joint will stay intact and the surrounding wood will break plus it dries transparent and doesn't leave a water mark like the yellow Aliphatic resins and as you said, it goes off really fast, many jobs can continue after about half an hour.


----------

